# حمل سلسلة دروس التكييف و التبريد --- مجموعة من 40 درس كاملة



## mech_design77 (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*.:: حمل سلسلة دروس التكييف و التبريد --- مجموعة من 40 درس كاملة ::.*​
*::: FILE 1 :::*
_1-History-of-Refrigeration
2-History-of-Refrigeration-Development-of-Refrigerants-and-Compressors
3-Applications-of-Refrigeration-Air-Conditioning
4-Review-of-Fundamental-Principles-Thermodynamics-Part-I_

*::: FILE 2 :::*
_5-Review-of-Fundamental-Principles-Thermodynamics-Part-II
6-Review-of-Fundamentals-Fluid-Flow
7-Review-of-Fundamentals-Heat-and-Mass-Transfer
8-Methods-of-Producing-Low-Temperatures_

*::: FILE 3:::*
9_-Air-Cycle-Refrigeration-Systems
10-Vapour-Compression-Refrigeration-Systems
11-Vapour-Compression-Refrigeration-Systems-Performance-Aspects-and-Cycle-Modifications
12-MultiStage-Vapour-Compression-Refrigeration-Systems
13-MultiEvaporator-and-Cascade-Systems
14-Vapour-Absorption-Refrigeration-Systems_


*::: لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم :::*


----------



## mech_design77 (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*.::: تكملة :::.*

*::: FILE 4 :::*

_15-Vapour-Absorption-Refrigeration-Systems-Based-on-WaterLithium-Bromide-Pair
16-Vapour-Absorption-Refrigeration-Systems-Based-on-AmmoniaWater-Pair
17-Vapour-Absorption-Refrigeration-Systems-Based-on-AmmoniaWater-Pair_


*::: FILE 5 :::*

_18-Refrigeration-System-Components-Compressors
19-Performance-of-Reciprocating-Compressors
20-Rotary-Positive-Displacement-Type-Compressors
21-Centrifugal-Compressors_


*::: FILE 6 :::*

_22-Condensors-Evaporators
23-Condensers-Evaporators_


*يتبع إن شاء الله ...​*


----------



## mech_design77 (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*.::: تكملة :::.*

*::: FILE 4 :::*

_15-Vapour-Absorption-Refrigeration-Systems-Based-on-WaterLithium-Bromide-Pair
16-Vapour-Absorption-Refrigeration-Systems-Based-on-AmmoniaWater-Pair
17-Vapour-Absorption-Refrigeration-Systems-Based-on-AmmoniaWater-Pair_


*::: FILE 5 :::*

_18-Refrigeration-System-Components-Compressors
19-Performance-of-Reciprocating-Compressors
20-Rotary-Positive-Displacement-Type-Compressors
21-Centrifugal-Compressors_


*::: FILE 6 :::*

_22-Condensors-Evaporators
23-Condensers-Evaporators_


*يتبع إن شاء الله ...​*


----------



## mech_design77 (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*يتبقى مجموعة واحدة فقط*

*::: FILE 7 :::*

_24-Expansion-Devices
25-Analysis-of-Complete-Vapour-Compression-Refrigeration-Systems
26-Refrigerants
27-Psychrometry
28-Psychrometric-Processes_


*::: FILE 8 :::*

_29-Inside-and-Outside-Design-Conditions
30-Psych-Rome-Try-of-Air-Conditioning-Systems
31-Evaporative-Winter-and-All-Year-Air-Conditioning-Systems
32-Cooling-and-Heating-Load-CalculationsEatimation-of-Solar-Radiation
33-Cooling-and-Heating-Load-Calculations-Solar-Radiation-Through-ion-and-Infiltration_


*::: FILE 9 :::*

_34-Cooling-and-Heating-Load-Calculations
35-Cooling-and-Heating-Load-Calculations
36-Selection-of-Air-Conditioning-Systems
38-Design-of-Air-Conditioning-Ducts_


*يتبع إن شاء الله ...​*


----------



## mech_design77 (29 سبتمبر 2009)

الملف الأخير:


لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء


----------



## apo_mosa (2 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير و جاري التحميل


----------



## عبدالله الرشدان (3 أكتوبر 2009)

يسلمو إيديك يا صديقي


----------



## احسان الشبل (3 أكتوبر 2009)

بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيك


----------



## ahmedmohmed (3 أكتوبر 2009)

انتم من الصالحين ويجب هن تفيدونا اكثر


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (4 أكتوبر 2009)

فتكن شمعة تنير دروب الاخرين


----------



## إبن رشد (4 أكتوبر 2009)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## غريب الطباع (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم ..................موضوع رائع


----------



## mustfa (19 أكتوبر 2009)

رابط الدروس 24-28 مكرر ورابط الدروس 21-23 غير موجود


----------



## ضيف سليمان (1 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك وربنا يسعدك


----------



## ابونورالهدى (1 يونيو 2010)

اخي العزيز الله يوفقك في كل اعمالك امين يارب العالمين


----------



## شهاب الجعفري (4 يوليو 2010)

شكرأ لك اخي الكريم بالتوفيق انشأء الله


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فيصل منصور (4 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور وبيض الله وجهك على المجهود الطيب جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالوهاب كساب (4 أكتوبر 2010)

أخواني الاعزاء اعزكم الله بما ينفعكم وينفع كل الباحثين في مجال التبريد والتكييف


----------



## ساكانا (4 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخي ,, و الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## ناجى اسامه (4 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد122417326 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

تحياتى لك


----------



## eng - mahmoud (11 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed21000 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرأ لك اخي الكريم بالتوفيق انشأء الله*


----------



## وليد محمد طلعت (23 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## nora m (23 مارس 2011)

مشكوووور 


 واللة يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## fawzann (23 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خي


----------



## eng - mahmoud (25 مارس 2011)

شكر على الدورس الممتاز


----------



## يقظان القيسي (21 يونيو 2011)

مشكور وبيض الله وجهك على المجهود الطيب جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ياسر حسن (22 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيراthannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnks


----------



## raoufsony (24 سبتمبر 2011)

thank you dear sir


----------



## manal ammar (14 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزاك الله خير


----------



## سامى مسعد (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير*


----------



## راشد تانى (17 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedakkam (17 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
كيف يمكنني مشاهدة الدرس الرابط لايعمل


----------



## Mzghoul (18 أكتوبر 2011)

Thanks a lot


----------



## eng.tamermosa (18 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## dabo20 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير مشكور


----------



## egystorm (13 نوفمبر 2011)

mustfa قال:


> رابط الدروس 24-28 مكرر ورابط الدروس 21-23 غير موجود





كلامك مظبوط فعلا رابط الدروس 24-28 مكرر ورابط الدروس 21-23 غير موجود نرجو اعادة الرفع من اخونا العزيز


----------



## fuadmidya (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور​*​


----------



## issam_mca (27 أغسطس 2012)

merci


----------



## younis najjar (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## ali.sakr (21 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fuadmidya (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## mamine houari (22 فبراير 2013)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ماو المصري (22 فبراير 2013)

ممكن تنزلو باللغه العربيه


----------



## nofal (5 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## رياض سراوي (7 مارس 2013)

*لكم منا جميل الشكر واخلص الامتنان وبارك الله فيكم
*


----------



## hagagm25 (12 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## محمد نجيب محمد (13 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم وفي من حمل هذة السلسة من الدروس


----------



## eng - mahmoud (11 أكتوبر 2013)

ahmedakkam قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كيف يمكنني مشاهدة الدرس الرابط لايعمل



*الروابط مرفقة 
كل اللى عليك اضغط على الرابط وحمل بعد ذلك فك الضغط عن الملفات ستجد الدروس بصيغة pdf 
وباللغة الانجليزية 
*​



mustfa قال:


> رابط الدروس 24-28 مكرر ورابط الدروس 21-23 غير موجود




*كلام صحيح و اليك باقى الدروس الغير موجودة 

حمل بروابط مباشرة 

*R&AC Lecture 22

R&AC Lecture 23

R&AC Lecture 37

او يمكنك التحميل من خلال المرفقات 
*
انا اسف انى قمت بعمل مشاركة لموضوع قديم 
و لكن حبيت ان اضع للاعضاء الدروس الغير موجودة
فى الموضوع 



كل عام والامة الاسلامية بالف خير بمناسبة 


*




*

*​


----------



## وليد الحجازي (10 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (19 مارس 2014)

[FONT=arial, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك[/FONT]​


----------



## صلاح البلاد (12 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## abod202 (12 نوفمبر 2014)

شكراكثيرا


----------



## Amrkiobed (13 نوفمبر 2014)

اذا مات ابن ادم انقطع عمله الا عن ثلاث ( احدهما علم ينتفع به ) جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohammed083 (13 نوفمبر 2014)

thankssssssssss


----------



## sword of (18 مايو 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (19 مايو 2017)

جزاكم لله كل خبر و بركة ـ أحسنتم


----------



## alialavi (27 مايو 2017)

شكرأ لك اخي الكريم بالتوفيق انشأء الله

​


----------

